# Hard goat cheese?



## loudnerd (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm getting ready to start milking my Nubians and have researched tons of different goat cheese recipes. So far it looks like 99% of the recipes are for softer chÃ¨vre cheese but I was curious if anyone makes hard goat cheese and if you have any tips and tricks?


----------



## MegW (Apr 1, 2015)

I've made feta. Even though the recipe calls for goats milk I make it when I have a surplus supply of cows milk. 

Recipe I use is from the complete guide to making cheese, butter and yogurt at home. Check out your local library for books on cheese making.


----------



## Goats Galore (Aug 28, 2012)

Yep, I make all kinds of hard cheese. Find Rickki Carrol's book and just get going. It is available on Ebay. We love her stirred cheddar. Marblemount Homestead also has a great recipe for gouda on line with steps and pictures of the process. You may have to add a little calcium chloride when using a recipe for cow's milk cheese (depends on your milk) and do NOT have to age the final product nearly as long. At the end of spring milking the wine cooler is filled, then all remaining at the end of summer is shredded and frozen to cook with. My hubby's favorites are pepper cheese and carraway.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

My personal favorite cheese to make for flavor and ease is a norwegian cheese called gjetost. Pour a gallon (or two) of goat milk (best way I have to use up goaty or older milk) into a large stainless pot. Simmer. All. Day. 

As you evaporate out the water in cooking, the lactose carmelizes and you end up with a delicious sweet soft cheese. The only way to screw gjetost up, is to cook on too high a heat, forget to stir the milk and it scalds, or to overcook it trying to make it browner like the gjetost in the store. It's a good deal easier than yogurt or 5 minute mozz.


----------



## loudnerd (Apr 1, 2015)

Perfect! Thank you so much everyone for the help!


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Dusky Beauty said:


> My personal favorite cheese to make for flavor and ease is a norwegian cheese called gjetost. Pour a gallon (or two) of goat milk (best way I have to use up goaty or older milk) into a large stainless pot. Simmer. All. Day.
> 
> As you evaporate out the water in cooking, the lactose carmelizes and you end up with a delicious sweet soft cheese. The only way to screw gjetost up, is to cook on too high a heat, forget to stir the milk and it scalds, or to overcook it trying to make it browner like the gjetost in the store. It's a good deal easier than yogurt or 5 minute mozz.


That sounds good. No renett or cultures?


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Dusky Beauty said:


> My personal favorite cheese to make for flavor and ease is a norwegian cheese called gjetost. Pour a gallon (or two) of goat milk (best way I have to use up goaty or older milk) into a large stainless pot. Simmer. All. Day.
> 
> As you evaporate out the water in cooking, the lactose carmelizes and you end up with a delicious sweet soft cheese. The only way to screw gjetost up, is to cook on too high a heat, forget to stir the milk and it scalds, or to overcook it trying to make it browner like the gjetost in the store. It's a good deal easier than yogurt or 5 minute mozz.


Sounds like a slow cooker is just the ticket.


----------

